# كم مرة تقدر تسامح فيها حبيبك او حبيبتك ؟؟؟



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

هل الحب له حدود وشروط ؟

هل للتسامح حدود وشروط ؟

واذا كان يوجد فما هي هذه الشروط وما هو حدود كلا من الحب والتسامح ؟

كم مرة تقدر تسامح فيها ( حبيبك او حبيبتك ) ؟

وما هي الاخطاء التي تستطيع ان تسامحه عيها ،  وماهي الاخطاء التي لا تستطيع ان تسامح فيها ؟


الاسئله للطرفين ( البنات والشباب )​ 
اذكروني في صلواتكم​


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل نيفن
المسامحة بالنسبة لي سهلة على
كل الاخطاء  بالنهاية نحن بشر
شيء واحد من الصعب المسامحة بها (الخيانة)
شكرااااااااا للموضوع المهم اختي
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## سيزار (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل نيفن
> المسامحة بالنسبة لي سهلة على
> كل الاخطاء  بالنهاية نحن بشر
> شيء واحد من الصعب المسامحة بها (الخيانة)
> ...



********************************

*الخيانه وعدم الوفاء ... انا مع كليمو .. لان فعلا صعب ان الانسانه دى يعتمد عليها هيكون فى شك فى سلوكها* ودا من منظور انى ولد


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل نيفن​
> المسامحة بالنسبة لي سهلة على
> كل الاخطاء بالنهاية نحن بشر
> شيء واحد من الصعب المسامحة بها (الخيانة)
> ...


 

ميرسي يا كليمو علي مشاركتك ورايك الجميل
طبعا المسامحه لازم تكون في كل شئ ومن غير حدود


الا الخيانه لانها اصعب شئ في الكون

ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> ********************************
> 
> *الخيانه وعدم الوفاء ... انا مع كليمو .. لان فعلا صعب ان الانسانه دى يعتمد عليها هيكون فى شك فى سلوكها* ودا من منظور انى ولد


 

ميرسي علي مشاركتك ورايك
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## SALVATION (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_مفيش حد معصوم من الخطأ
بس فى الموضوع ده فى حاجات مهمة جدا 
هتقدرى تتغاضى عن الاخطاء دية ولا لاء بالنسبالك هتقدرى من جواكى تنسيها ولو هو بيستمر فيها هتقدرى تعيشى معاه عليها كل دية حجات مهمه جدا مينفعش تتغاضى عنها وتقولى هيتعدل بعد الجواز
كونى انى اسامح اشخاص من قلبى ده عادى جدا وسهل للى مع ربنا بس انى ادخل نفسى فى دائرة اخطاء ده اللى صعب جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ومش اى حد يقدر يستحمل
ربنا يقوى الجميع
اسأله مهمة جدا نيفين
مشكوره كتييير لطرحك الاسأله دية للمناقشة​_


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مفيش حد معصوم من الخطأ​_
> _بس فى الموضوع ده فى حاجات مهمة جدا _
> _هتقدرى تتغاضى عن الاخطاء دية ولا لاء بالنسبالك هتقدرى من جواكى تنسيها ولو هو بيستمر فيها هتقدرى تعيشى معاه عليها كل دية حجات مهمه جدا مينفعش تتغاضى عنها وتقولى هيتعدل بعد الجواز_
> _كونى انى اسامح اشخاص من قلبى ده عادى جدا وسهل للى مع ربنا بس انى ادخل نفسى فى دائرة اخطاء ده اللى صعب جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ومش اى حد يقدر يستحمل_
> ...


 
ميرسي يا توني بجد رايك رائع
فعلا عندك حق هو بيرجع لمقدره الشخص علي التسامح

ربنا يباركك ويرعاك​


----------



## Kiril (3 ديسمبر 2008)

سبعين مرة سبع مرات


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

نيفين رمزي قال:



هل الحب له حدود وشروط ؟

هو ملهوش حدود ولا شروط بس متعداش الشروط والحدود الطبيعية 

يعنى مثلا مااروحش احب واحد من غير ديى واقول انه ملهوش حدود ولا شروط ولا اغلط مع الانسان الى بحبه واقول اصل الحب ملهوش حدود 

هل للتسامح حدود وشروط ؟

هسامح لابعد حد بس ممكن اتوقف عن التسامح لو تكرر من الجرح بدون اعتزار 

او انى احس بالندم منه على الىعمله 

واذا كان يوجد فما هي هذه الشروط وما هو حدود كلا من الحب والتسامح ؟

وضحتهم فى الرد وده راى الشخصى 

كم مرة تقدر تسامح فيها ( حبيبك او حبيبتك ) ؟

طول ما انا عايشة 

وما هي الاخطاء التي تستطيع ان تسامحه عيها ،  وماهي الاخطاء التي لا تستطيع ان تسامح فيها ؟

كل الاخطاء هسامح عيها الا الغدر والخيانة واللعب بالمشاعر 


الاسئله للطرفين ( البنات والشباب )​ 
اذكروني في صلواتكم​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد موضوع فى غاية الجمال واسئلة مهمة جدا 

مرسية يانوفا ياقمر ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

اقدر اسامح حبيبى فى حاجات كتير اوى
الا الكدب والخيانه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> سبعين مرة سبع مرات


 

ميرسي يا كيرو علي مشاركتك المختصره والمفيده
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*بجد موضوع فى غاية الجمال واسئلة مهمة جدا *_​
> 
> _*مرسية يانوفا ياقمر ربنا يباركك *_​


 

ميرسي يا جميل علي ردك ومشاركتك الجميله
تعبتك معايا هههههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا اجمل انجي
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> اقدر اسامح حبيبى فى حاجات كتير اوى​
> 
> الا الكدب والخيانه​


 
فعلا يا جميل الا الخيانه

وميرسي يا كوكي علي مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بقي اقدر اسامح حبيبي في كل حاجه 
ومن غير اي شروط او حدود ومهما كان جرحه
بس المهم اتأكد انه بيحبني بجد وانه يستحق حبي واني اسامحه​


----------



## الامير الحزين (6 ديسمبر 2008)

هل الحب له حدود وشروط ؟

هل للتسامح حدود وشروط ؟
الحب ليس لة حدود  والتسامح فى الحب ليس لة حدود 
والتسامح فى كل شى  مرة عليها ومرة عليا  لكن لالزم اكون حنيين عليها وحاضنها ومحسسها انى خايف عليها
لكن شى واحد فقط مفيش فية تسامح  وهو  عدم الوفاء  او معنى اصح الخيانة
موضوع جامد نيفين رمزى  ربنا يبارك حياتك
ومنتظرين الجديد والمزيد


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> هل الحب له حدود وشروط ؟
> 
> هل للتسامح حدود وشروط ؟
> الحب ليس لة حدود والتسامح فى الحب ليس لة حدود
> ...


 

ميرسي علي مشاركتك الامير الحزين
طبعا الخيانه مرفوضه من الطرفين
وصعب اي طرف يسامح فيها
الا لو
رجع الطرف الخائن وندم علي اللي عمله
وقتها لام نسامح
ونتمثل بالهنا الحنون
ولا ايه

يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> هل الحب له حدود وشروط ؟
> 
> هل للتسامح حدود وشروط ؟
> 
> ...



*الحب ملوش حدود وملوش شروط
غير انه يكون متبادل  ويكووووون حقيقي 
مش من طرف تالت
وبعدين التسامح ملوووش حدود الا في حجتين
بالنسبة لي الخيانة وعدم الثقة علي اساس ان فيه حب
اسامحه لأقصي حد بس ميتساهلش بالتسامح ده
لأنه هيتقلب ضده
شكرااا يانوفا علي موضوعك الراااائع
صلي من اجلي كتيييييييير​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *الحب ملوش حدود وملوش شروط
> غير انه يكون متبادل  ويكووووون حقيقي
> مش من طرف تالت
> وبعدين التسامح ملوووش حدود الا في حجتين
> ...



*يا اخي انت كررت حكاية جنس تالت  دي في 3 مواضيع لغاية دلوقتي !!!!!!!!!!!!
هو في ناس تانية واحنا مش عارفين ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد اصحابي هيضربوني علي التعليق دة ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا اخي انت كررت حكاية جنس تالت  دي في 3 مواضيع لغاية دلوقتي !!!!!!!!!!!!
> هو في ناس تانية واحنا مش عارفين ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اكيد اصحابي هيضربوني علي التعليق دة ​*



*لأ انا بقول حب من طرف تالت
دي تريقة علي الحب
لأنه بيكون بين طرفين بس
هيجي منين التالت فهمتي؟؟​*


----------



## وليم تل (16 ديسمبر 2008)

> هل الحب له حدود وشروط ؟



بالقطع الحب لة حدود مثل اى شىء فى الحياة
فمثلا لا اتنازل عن كرامتى او كبريائى او عفتى من اجل الحب
الا اخسر دينى واهلى من اجل الحب........الخ
اما شروطة وافضل ان اقول واجباتة او اصولة 
فهى احترام كل منهما لمشاعر وخصوصية الاخر 
وان يكون احتواء وليس امتلاك وعطاء وليس انانية​



> هل للتسامح حدود وشروط ؟



بالقطع لة حدود فأن ذاد عن حدة اصبح ضعف واستكانة مرفوضة
اما شروطة وهنا ايضا اقول واجباتة او اصولة عدم تكرار الخطأ مرارا
وحتى ولو كان معة اعتذارا لانة سيكون اعتذارا واهيا ماسخا
وكثرة الخطأ مع تكرار الاعتذار وبالتالى التسامح
كفيل بقتل اى حب مهما كانت قوتة​




> كم مرة تقدر تسامح فيها ( حبيبك او حبيبتك ) ؟



الحب ليس لدية عداد يحصى بة مقدار التسامح
ولكن التكرار يجعلة مسخ حب وليس حبا حقيقيا
لان الحب لا يولد اخطاءا متكررة لانة ينقى النفس ويجعلها شفافة​



> وما هي الاخطاء التي تستطيع ان تسامحه عيها ، وماهي الاخطاء التي لا تستطيع ان تسامح فيها ؟



الخطأ هو الخطأ كبيرا ام صغيرا والحب كفيل بالتسامح فى اى منهما
والمهم بل الاهم هو عدم التكرار لان التكرار دليلا على الادمان
وبالتالى صعب علاجة او تقويمة لانة انعواج داخلى

وشكرا نيفين رمزى
على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +pepo+ (17 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> هل الحب له حدود وشروط ؟
> لا
> 
> هل للتسامح حدود وشروط ؟
> ...



مرسى يا نيفين اوى ياباشا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *الحب ملوش حدود وملوش شروط​*
> *غير انه يكون متبادل ويكووووون حقيقي *
> *مش من طرف تالت*
> *وبعدين التسامح ملوووش حدود الا في حجتين*
> ...


 
ميرسي يا بيشو علي مشاركتك الجميله
واسفه علي التاخير في الرد
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> بالقطع الحب لة حدود مثل اى شىء فى الحياة
> فمثلا لا اتنازل عن كرامتى او كبريائى او عفتى من اجل الحب
> الا اخسر دينى واهلى من اجل الحب........الخ
> اما شروطة وافضل ان اقول واجباتة او اصولة
> ...


 

ميرسي يا وليم علي مشاركتك
واعتذر علي التاخير في الرد
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> مرسى يا نيفين اوى ياباشا​


 

ميرسي يا بيبو علي مشاركتك ومرورك العطر
يسوع يرعاك واسفه علي التاخير في الرد
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2009)

*انا مشممكن اسامح
رغم انه غلط
بس انا جيت على نفسى كتير عشان اريح غيرى ومنفعش مع حد راح انا ما راح اسامح حد الا كان هو بالاولى باقى عليى وراح يطلب مسامحتى راح ما اردة ابدا زى مالله علمنا
ميرسى جداااااااا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *انا مشممكن اسامح*
> *رغم انه غلط*
> *بس انا جيت على نفسى كتير عشان اريح غيرى ومنفعش مع حد راح انا ما راح اسامح حد الا كان هو بالاولى باقى عليى وراح يطلب مسامحتى راح ما اردة ابدا زى مالله علمنا*
> *ميرسى جداااااااا*


 

ليه يا قمر بس كدا
المسامحه اهم صفه في الانسان اللي بيحب مهما كان اللي قدامه عمل فيه لازم يسامحه
حتي لو كان دمر حياته لازم يسامح لاخر نفس فيه لانه حب الانسان دا وكان شايف فيه اعظم واحد عرفه في الكون صعب انه يقس عليه حتي لو هو قسي وجرحه الالاف المرات
نورتي يا جميل بمشاركتك


​


----------



## ahraf ayad (21 يناير 2009)

غطاء المحبة لا حدود لة لان الله محبة والله لا حدود لة المحبة تغطى اى شئ حتى ولو الخيانة


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2009)

ahraf ayad قال:


> غطاء المحبة لا حدود لة لان الله محبة والله لا حدود لة المحبة تغطى اى شئ حتى ولو الخيانة


 

فعلا المحبه اهم شئ ومالهاش حدود
احيك اخي علي مشاركتك البسيطه والرائعه
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------

